# Boat Camping on the Manistee



## colvinch (May 7, 2008)

Been thinking about doing a boat camping trip this spring on the Manistee upstream of Tippy dam. Was wondering if anyone here has done that and had any info they could give me....where to camp, fees, good spots. Just looking forward to being outdoors and playing on the water


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

Not sure if this is the area your talking about but...

Northern Exposure Campground is on the Hodenpyle pond, the backwater to Hodenpyle dam. Nice campground right on the water.
I know the DNR has planted walleye in Hodenpyle Pond. 
You can canoe, kayak or tube between Hodenpyle dam and Tippy Dam Pond.
Or, are you looking for a place on Tippy Dam Pond?


----------



## colvinch (May 7, 2008)

well I was thinking about putting in somewhere on the Tippy Dam pond, then travelling up stream to the campsites that are on the river. I think it's part of the Manistee River trail system. I probably wouldn't go much further up than Red Bridge due to the fact I will have a boat and I wouldn't want to damage the motor if it's too shallow.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

If you don't have a jet on your boat you will make it about 2 miles before reaching low water. I was up at the top taking a break on the snowmobile the other day and the water was low. Snow is down compared to past years so expect low water unless spring brings lots of rain. 

The bottom stretch is a great smallie spot. Not a ton of trout down there but some can be found. If you can get your boat down the stairs at Hodenpyle you can camp at most any spot on the river. There is a stretch known as the Flower Flats that is posted no camping due to endangered flowers.

I keep saying I'm going to camp and fish in two days but never found the time.


----------



## djmoore34 (Dec 31, 2008)

There is a sizable island up that way near Red Bridge that you can camp on. Dont know the name but it is State land with marked spots. Check the State site. I have stayed there before in late summer. Fishing is decent with a few walleye, panfish, pike, and smallmouth.


----------

